# bow tuning



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

how do you properly tune your bow? i've heard of paper tuning, drop back tuning, broad head tuning. and paper tuning with no veins on your arrows. so is all of this necessary and is there more to it than just this?


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am in the proccess of paper tuning. my arrow is flying a little crooked. seems to be that my rest is out of alignment. its a little off to the left. had my bow shop square everything up first though beforehand.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

ya i did that too, then i built a set up for my bow at home. how far back are you standing from the paper?


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Paper tuning just gets you in the ballpark. Check out this link on AT.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=656195


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Paper tune is all I've ever done besides tuning the BH to the shaft. You don't have to have bare shafts to ppr tune, just make sure your hole has no tears other than the shaft and fletching, shoot from about 10' just make sure theres room for a complete passthru on the ppr. If you don't tune your broadheads to your shaft don't expect good arrow flite....WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Make sure you have as nice relaxed grip.. Since the shop squared you up the problem you have is generally caused by a little to much grip...good luck



blitz_81 said:


> I am in the proccess of paper tuning. my arrow is flying a little crooked. seems to be that my rest is out of alignment. its a little off to the left. had my bow shop square everything up first though beforehand.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you have a wrist sling?

The way i shoot is hold bow in palm of hand, relax, open fingers but leave your pointer finger touching the tip of your thumb, when you squeeze, my bow falls forward... Might feel like the bow is going to fall out of your hand, but that is what the sling is for... Just make sure its loose, not tight around your wrist.

Not the best example, but i adjusted before i shot...










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Oso, spread your feet a little wider apart to create a more stable base. Also drop the elbow on your shooting hand to be a little more in line with your arrow. That is if you wanna hit the 100yrd target a little more consistant..


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Once you get your bow tuned and shooting good groups try to be consistant with everything , stance, grip, anchor point and elbow height. All of this effects POI. Get someone to video you shooting you bow , then observe these areas of interest. This helps me alot when I start off a new season with inconsistant shots.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Oso, spread your feet a little wider apart to create a more stable base. Also drop the elbow on your shooting hand to be a little more in line with your arrow. That is if you wanna hit the 100yrd target a little more consistant..


I adjusted after they snapped that picture, i hate the 100 yard target, i always lose. LOL...

Need to find those pics, it was a blast, but cold getting my bullets out of the tank. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a friend that missed a hog with a wooden shaft and it was bobbing up and down in a pond! We were laughing our heads off. As far as tuning, if you have everything "squared " up good from the start I've never had to do anything but paper tune. Always worked for me. Plenty of people take it a step farther though.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

YouTube has some good videos on tuning.


----------

